
Why Nairobi is exploding as the tech hub of East Africa - davidw
http://thenextweb.com/africa/2011/05/31/why-nairobi-is-exploding-as-the-tech-hub-of-east-africa-interview-with-erik-hersman/
======
blahblahblah
This article totally fails to mention the #1 reason why Kenya is becoming a
tech hub. Specifically, it's one of the first places to get a fibre connection
to the Internet. Kenya is one of the landing points for the SEACOM undersea
fibre network that was just completed in 2009. It's no surprise that the
arrival of fast, cheap broadband would spark technology entrepreneurship.
Previously, expensive VSAT connections were the only broadband option
available in most areas of sub-Saharan Africa.

------
Apocryphon
Does East Africa have a Mediterranean climate?

~~~
binarycheese
No. Tropical.

~~~
Apocryphon
It's fairly temperate for sub-Saharan African, though, isn't it? I have a
mania with Mediterranean climates they are so habitable yet rare in the world,
and startups seem to congregate around them- Silicon Valley, Google's forays
into Cape Town with Umbono, and Santiago de Chile being Latin America's
startup capital seem to indicate that good economic opportunities follow good
weather.

